# Recommendation Letter from South African Universities



## akliright (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have a question on the new critical skill visa and hope someone can help me.

A little background:
I obtained my PhD in South Africa, UKZN, in 2004 and works in RSA for 4 years before returning to the UK. I had a permanent resident permit while in RSA. I understand that the PR is no longer valid as I have been out of the country for 7 years.

Now, I am looking to return to South Africa under the critical skills visa. I am looking to apply under the doctorate criteria as my PhD was from South Africa.

My question is: as one of the requirement is a letter of recommendation from a university or research council in South Africa, does anyone know of a scheme or process in place for these universities to evaluate applicants' qualification and then recommend them? Has anyone done this in the past?


Akli


----------



## Roisin1212 (Sep 10, 2014)

Maybe contact SAQA. I had to use them and get a certificate when I came over here to study to show that my BA(Hons) was SA equivalent. Not sure how much help they will be in giving you info but maybe worth a try.


----------



## akliright (Oct 7, 2014)

Roisin1212 said:


> Maybe contact SAQA. I had to use them and get a certificate when I came over here to study to show that my BA(Hons) was SA equivalent. Not sure how much help they will be in giving you info but maybe worth a try.


Thanks Roisin1212. I will give that a try.


----------



## SAtrotter (Jan 14, 2015)

*PhD from SA critical skills*



akliright said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a question on the new critical skill visa and hope someone can help me.
> 
> ...


What did you eventually do? I am going through the same process. I have to go back to my home country to apply for critical skills visa, and have a letter of recommendation from my University. The degree certificates should be good enough I think.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You'll need to get the letter from the university that you received the PhD from (known as a "public higher education institution" in the regulations).


----------

